# Barrel lock keys



## todim2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

LOOKING FOR A BARREL LOCK KEY FOR #6 LOCK

Key – 93480136 OR 93480136-X

Key - G Series Key for FL


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

todim2010 said:


> LOOKING FOR A BARREL LOCK KEY FOR #6 LOCK
> 
> Key – 93480136 OR 93480136-X
> 
> Key - G Series Key for FL


Take a look at these threads.:thumbsup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/looking-barrel-utilty-keys-40577/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/barrel-keys-anyone-here-selling-them-14047/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

todim2010 said:


> LOOKING FOR A BARREL LOCK KEY FOR #6 LOCK
> 
> Key – 93480136 OR 93480136-X
> 
> Key - G Series Key for FL


The top two are the red handled key. They're pretty common on eBay. As far as I know, the G-series key could be one of about a dozen different keys for FPL.


----------

